# Summer Sausage Recipes



## nate12 (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anybody have a really good summer sausage recipe out there?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 16, 2009)

I would look in the "Bible" or if you don't have it YET I would check in the sausage section but Ihaven't made that sausage yet but soon I will.


----------

